

Kiwi - A little javascript framework I wrote that saved me a lot of time - rpbertp13
http://github.com/rpbertp13/kiwi
I wrote Kiwi for a project I just launched. I think it is quite a solid base for something better, so I'm putting it out there for any potential collaborators. Needs some work, feel free to fork or critique :)
======
ochiba
This reminds me of Jester

<http://wiki.github.com/thoughtbot/jester/usage>

~~~
bradgessler
Yes, this is like Jester, but jQuery style. Very nice work!

~~~
rpbertp13
Very similar to it indeed! That's what I like about REST... standards organize
interfacing tools in similar ways. I'll take a better look at jester :)

------
Flow
Respect! Such a cool little script!

------
wenbert
Initial thoughts: This filled a void for me. I have been looking for something
like this for a while now. I have had problems with organizing my Javascript
code.

I will definitely try this out when I get home tonight. For now, off to the
beach!

Thanks!

------
nsm
this could really use a more cohesive documentation, say a simple example. I
don't understand how to hook it up, my callbacks don't get called

------
rpbertp13
Thanks to everyone for the comments!

------
rogeriopvl
Nice framework. Good job!

------
wozza
wtf is with this obsession with javascript frameworks ?

~~~
mbrubeck
It's not a bad question, really. One reason is that JavaScript is the only
popular language with no standard library.

~~~
diN0bot
not a bad question, though poorly (immaturely) articulated.

in addition to mbrubeck's comment, i'd say that javascript has grown from
merely providing neat actions to webpages, to being model, view and
controller.

at my startup we (er, the other developer) ported/mimic'd django's mvc to
javascript. we're building a firefox extension, so this is particular critical
as the extension must provide the full mvc for the "website."

edit: as a ff extension, our models are backed by sqlite files. in jester and
kiwi are models objects? that is, are these frameworks purely for client-side
applications, or for javascript-server stuff?

~~~
rpbertp13
In Kiwi models are simply representations of server side resources.

